# Tube paint question



## THarvey (Dec 21, 2007)

I know this is already answered some where on the site.

What type of paint is best for painting brass tubes and inside of blanks?  I need white or light colors.

Thank you.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Dec 21, 2007)

For quite some time now I am using Testor model paint. Before I used sharpies and paint markers from Sanford. I found that the Testor paint works very well. It comes also in a wide variety of colors and they have  also some flat paints. So far, I have had no problems and I used it for about 50 pens. The paint I apply with a small brush inside the blank and out side the tube. I use two coats each. The paint must dry over night, especially inside the blank it may take quite some time to dry I found. Make sure you drill the blanks a tad wider, if the unpainted tube already fits snug inside the blank, it won't go in after the painting.
Normally, I drill 1/64 larger. To glue the painted tube inside the painted blank I use only 5 min epoxy from Devcon - great stuff. Have heard that someone is mixing the paint also in the glue - have not done this yet.


----------



## fiferb (Dec 21, 2007)

Cheap spray paint from the big box stores. I spray it inside the blanks and then roll it around to make sure it is covered. Then I spray the tubes. I also use the Testors model paints when I need something colored differently. When I use Testors I use a Q-Tip. Paint the tubes first, then inside the blank.


----------



## Monty (Dec 21, 2007)

I can usually find a $1 spray can from Wally World will match close enough. Last a loooooooong time.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm one that will mix my Epoxy with the same color paint that I painted the tubes and inside the blank. I find that when I do this it helps to hide voids in the clue,especially in cactus.





> _Originally posted by Rudy Vey_
> 
> Have heard that someone is mixing the paint also in the glue - have not done this yet.


----------



## RONB (Dec 21, 2007)

For the ultimate use powder coating on them.
A little pricey but durable


----------



## Ligget (Dec 21, 2007)

I use nail varnish, I bought a big box of every colour imaginable, there must be 60 little bottles in all.

Bought it on ebay a while ago!


----------



## fiferb (Dec 21, 2007)

> I use nail varnish, I bought a big box of every colour imaginable, there must be 60 little bottles in all.
> 
> Bought it on ebay a while ago!


.

A likely story. What color are your toenails?[}]


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Dec 21, 2007)

I just found a ton of Modelling Enamel paints for .50 cents each...bought a bunch of them!


----------



## Ligget (Dec 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fiferb_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This week they are a lovely shade of olive, but I can`t wait to try the shocking pink! [:X]


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Dec 22, 2007)

Powder coat all the way!


----------



## Santa (Dec 22, 2007)

Reminds me of the time I tried powder coating Rudolph's hooves. He wasn't too happy with the results.  Oh well.


----------



## tbird (Jul 4, 2008)

When painting tubes, do you still rough up the tubes? Before or after painting?

It seems a lot of you paint tubes and don't have any problems, it just seems like the glue wouldn't adhere as well. I have a few acrylics that I want to experiment with but don't want to waste them.[]

Marcia


----------



## randyrls (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tbird_
> 
> When painting tubes, do you still rough up the tubes? Before or after painting?
> 
> ...



Rough the tubes before painting to give the paint something to stick to.


----------



## bananajeep (Jul 7, 2008)

Spray paint and sometimes I'll color my epoxy too and/or paint the insides of the blank holes.


----------

